
Emails from a CEO Who Just Has a Few Changes to the Website - snake117
https://medium.com/slackjaw/emails-from-a-ceo-who-just-has-a-few-changes-to-the-website-43ccb7b31709#.f7o2z6ils
======
brudgers
Dave Thorne is the master of the format:
[http://www.27bslash6.com/](http://www.27bslash6.com/)

